# Keppra



## Ivannich (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi! Did anyone try Keppra for DP/DR? Does it help?

I have been suffered for 5 years with DP/DR along with intense anxiety and agression. Need to take Zyprexa 10mg at night for agitation. But my DP is still here. A think I've tried everything to cure my condition. Nothing helps.SSRI/SNRI made my anxiety 10000% worse. Anticonvulsants such depakote or tegretol make me more numb and stupid. Lamictal helped a bit but make my anxiety worsen. Other than Zyprexa antipsychotics made me worse. I just do not know what to do.

I'm from Russia, Moscow. I went to the doctors, professors, all of them. They just don't know what else they can help. I see that this problem not only in Russia....

Give an advice, please!

P.S. My DP symptomps are exatrly the same which took place in Wikipedia about Depersonalization.

Ivan


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> I'm from Russia, Moscow. I went to the doctors, professors, all of them. They just don't know what else they can help. I see that this problem not only in Russia....


In russia there is a special medication available for you: It's called phenazepam and the russian psychiatrist Nuller reported it to be effective in the majority of a sample of 42 patients. However his sample may be atypical, because most were supposed to have had episodic depersonalization, but in most cases it was also combined with anxiety, depression or both.

Like all benzodiazepines it may be highly effective for anxiety, but addiction is a significant problem. The widthdrawl from benzodiazepines can last a long time and cause very severe symptoms.


----------



## Ivannich (Jun 10, 2017)

TDX said:


> In russia there is a special medication available for you: It's called phenazepam and the russian psychiatrist Nuller reported it to be effective in the majority of a sample of 42 patients. However his sample may be atypical, because most were supposed to have had episodic depersonalization, but in most cases it was also combined with anxiety, depression or both.
> 
> Like all benzodiazepines it may be highly effective for anxiety, but addiction is a significant problem. The widthdrawl from benzodiazepines can last a long time and cause very severe symptoms.


Hi there. I tried phenazepam in big doses. That's not an option. You just sleep all day with depersonalization. Also I tried naloxone. Did not help at all.

Zyprexa helps a bit with anxiety, but but I need something for my emotions come back...

Lamictal helps, but more than 50mg dosage gives me terrible anxiety...


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Hi! Did anyone try Keppra for DP/DR? Does it help?


I forgot this one. Yes, there are some people in internet forums who reported improvement of depersonalization symptoms with Levetiracetam. But this may only include people with comorbid HPPD.


----------

